
Linus Torvalds on regressions - Cmerlyn
https://lkml.org/lkml/2018/8/3/621
======
zaarn
There is much less swearing going on than in the last few rants. Usually that
means Linus is extra serious.

edit:

More interestingly, he later explains his behaviour (and sort of apologizes
for exploding):
[https://lkml.org/lkml/2018/8/3/727](https://lkml.org/lkml/2018/8/3/727)

~~~
Yuioup
_

~~~
pimeys
Did we read the same text? I didn't read it as exploding, but just as a
teacher teaching the pupils about the rules of kernel and what not to brake.
The text was very clear and informational.

~~~
hrudham
I definitely read it as exploding. It's not what you do, it's how you do it.
Swearing (even if partially censored) and capslock are bound to result in a
negative emotional reaction from the target, which will only make the target
resent you, regardless of your justifications.

Even Linus recognises that "I just go ballistic" a bit later in the thread ;-)

------
axilmar
I like him!!!! even if I don't agree with him sometimes.

People need to be a lot more straightforward in their daily dealings with
others. The world would be a much better place.

~~~
buth_lika
I agree.. people can be dishonest and hurtful while being perfectly polite,
just like they can be honest, kind and caring while swearing like sailors.
That is the difference that matters. When you ignore that and just look at the
form, you get
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perverse_incentive](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perverse_incentive)

Here's Linux talking about being straightforward, and why he cannot afford
ambiguity:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MShbP3OpASA&t=35m51s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MShbP3OpASA&t=35m51s)

------
craftyguy
> We do not regress

This made me laugh, then cry. I regularly hit kernel regressions in
functionality (e.g. worked and now doesn't) in both my personal and
professional/work systems. Sadly, the components are not niche drivers, it's
things like ath9k, i915, iwlwifi, alsa (and several drivers there), etc. The
kernel desperately needs more testing than just a handful of developers dog
fooding it before calling it 'good.'

~~~
elygre
Also, if you find a kernel regression, be sure not to create a workaround in
your userland application. The gods might get angry with you.

------
TooBrokeToBeg
I don't understand why this is so interesting, as it doesn't seem to be
anything about regression per se.

A userland tool supported functionality that it can't anymore, because it
isn't available in a new kernel. This is not surprising, as people find ways
to access and change data outside of published APIs all the time and they get
patched away. The userland author said that the kernel upgrade would break old
versions of the tool. So what?

------
holstvoogd
This makes me want to work on the kernel.

------
berbec
Was Linus a US Marine Corp drill instructor in a previous life? On some of his
more... enthusiastic... rants, he reminds me of Full Metal Jacket.

------
Unknoob
Linus, once again, laying down the truth.

This one was pretty tame compared to his past outbursts, it sounds way more
passionate than condescending.

